# "Weapons of Moroland" shield...how accurate?



## arnisandyz (Dec 27, 2002)

Those of you that have this wall plaque,  how accurate are the miniature representations?  I know there is some loss in the shrinking, and there are many unique personal styles for blades, but for the most part, how accurate do you think these things are?  Ive never seen a barong like the one on the shield (it looks like a butcher knife rather than leaf shaped), and every panabas I have seen has been more of an ax type weapon rather than a bolo. In general the handles look a little out of proportion. (IMHO).

If I only had little Filipino action figures!!! GI Joe watch out!


----------



## arnisador (Jan 15, 2003)

I know the plaque; I don't know the answer!


----------



## M F (Jan 16, 2003)

Anybody know where I can find a High-res pic of the Weapons of Moroland Shield on the internet?  I've been looking for one for a long time.


----------



## arnisandyz (Jan 16, 2003)

I'll take a picture of mine with my digicam and post it up here.  What size do you want it at?


----------



## M F (Jan 17, 2003)

I'd like it large.  please email me at monty1@scinternet.net .  Thanks
please check your PM's as well.  Thanks


----------



## Mormegil (Feb 19, 2003)

Not very accurate in my opinion.

One of my little ambitions is to make "Weapons of Moroland" shield with maybe 4 to 6 real swords.  

I have a Barong, and that's it.  I'd plan to get a Kris of course, and a Kampilan.  Maybe a Ginunting.

Any suggestions on which the rest should be?


----------



## lhommedieu (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisandyz _
> *I'll take a picture of mine with my digicam and post it up here.  What size do you want it at? *



Would you mind sending one to me as well?  A few of the little swords are missing and I want to duplicate them - even if they aren't all that accurate.

Thanks,

Steve Lamade
lhommedieu@hotmail.com


----------



## arnisandyz (Feb 19, 2003)

Here is the pic of the shield.  If you want a high-res version let me know and I'll email it directly to you.

Hey Mormegil,

How about a Kalis, Pira, or Pinuti? These arn't so "exotic" that you wouldn't be able to find one.  Other than that, pretty much whatever you can find!


----------



## arnisandyz (Feb 19, 2003)

Steve,

I just emailed you the hi-res file.

Andy


----------



## lhommedieu (Feb 19, 2003)

Andy,

Thank you.  That was exactly what I needed.  I noticed that the pinute is not included on my shield.  Is that because it is a Visayan weapon, and the weapons on the shield are from the southern Philippines?

For an excellent example of a pinute:

http://members.bellatlantic.net/~vze4fs8i/espada_y_daga.htm







Kris Cutlery sells Filipino weapns; so does Sandata Weapons.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## arnisandyz (Feb 19, 2003)

Steve,

Your most likely right.  A pinute comes from Cebu (I think) and the shield is Weapons of Moroland, which would have more Islamic/Indonesian influence.

Do you think they have a Weapons of Central or Northern Philippines?  Weapons that are specific to the other regions of the PI?  Pinute, Espada, Balisong, Bolo, latigo, tabok tuyok, etc?


----------



## M F (Feb 19, 2003)

I got my pic quite a while ago.  I forgot to say thanks.  So thanks.  I really like the looks of a lot of those weapons.  Some of them should give me some good inspiration for the projects I've got in the works.  Thanks again.


----------

